# Shampoo



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has any favourite shampoo that they use? 
Whether it be homemade or store bought.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm assuming for the dog?  I use a black pearl shampoo on Masi, really brings out the rich black on her..tho I don't shampoo her often..

On myself I use WEN


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

my wife is a groomer and only uses this. it makes the dogs smell really good. even before she was a groomer she would bring a bottle to whatever groomer we went to and asked them to use it. no groomer had a problem using our own shampoo.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I'm assuming for the dog?  I use a black pearl shampoo on Masi, really brings out the rich black on her..tho I don't shampoo her often..
> 
> On myself I use WEN



Haha yeah for the dog.
But always open to try new Han shop for myself as well


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

bob_barker said:


> Haha yeah for the dog.
> But always open to try new Han shop for myself as well



That should say human shampoo.... **** new phones!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I switch between furminator shampoo(does a very good job) and Products | Tropiclean (oatmeal one is what I have tried and liked)


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I like the Bio-Groom line of shampoos. I use the black one for the dark dogs and mix it with their texturizing shampoo for the dog shows.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

We make our own for all the dogs in our family! I also give as gifts and decorate the bottles with raffia bows and stick on paw prints!

*SHAMPOO:*
Items Needed:


*Castile Soap *(natural, mild human soap, non GMO) can be purchased at a local health food store or over the internet. Most health food stores carry Dr. Bronner’s Castile Soap which is already scented, it’s about $10 for 16 oz. so this will make 4 regular recipes. FYI, most dogs do not like the peppermint scented one!
*Vegetable Glycerin – Food Grade *(human moisturizer used in lotions) can be purchased at a local health food store or over the internet. 16 oz is approx. $7 and will make 4 regular recipes.
*Empty Plastic Bottle* (an empty shampoo bottle or water bottle with a valve on top is convenient)
*Optional: Essential Oils of our choice – *Lavender EO is very soothing to the skin and senses. Can be purchased at a local health food store.
*Funnel*
*Purified Water*
 *Natural Shampoo *
1/2 Cup Castile Soap
1/2 Cup Vegetable Glycerin (*this amount can be increased if your dog has a dry a coat or flakey skin)*
1 Cup Water (non-floride) Add the water to the bottle first to avoid bubbles.
OPTIONAL: 10 Drops of Lavender Essential Oil (or your choice of EO) You can use the EO’s even if the Castile Soap is already scented.


Using a funnel, measure and pour ingredients into an empty shampoo bottle or water bottle. Add drops of Essential Oils (your discretion as to how much) directly into shampoo bottle. Turn bottle upside down slowly a few times before each use. Keep away from eyes during use.

*For a rinse:* mix ½ to 1 cup Apple Cider Vinegar to 1 quart of water. Vinegar is also an insect repellent! Organic ACV from the health food store is the best as it contains the "mother tincture" that has the live enzymes (which will help "yeasty or itchy dogs"), but you can use grocery store ACV too! Work into dogs' coat in small patches covering entire dog and let "drip dry"!

Keep away from eyes during use.


Moms


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I buy a shampoo from a local groomer that they use on their clients. It's made from Emu oil. Love it


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

When I bath my dogs (hasn't happened in a long, long time) I use castile soap in bar form. 1. Wet the dog 2. Lather the dog (with bar of soap) 3. Dog in tub for rinse.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

So I went to edit my post to add some sage comments of course & the program isn't cooperating. Just wanted to add this is mild, effective and inexpensive.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Earthbath. Welcome :: earthbath® - totally natural pet care


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

I have issues with earth bath. They are not being honest on their labeling. 

I like the furminator brand a lot. And tropiclean. I like fruity smells lol.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I use #1 All Systems line Super-Cleaning & Conditioning Shampoo also their coat spray is good .


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Earthbath. Welcome :: earthbath® - totally natural pet care


Another household over here that uses EarthBath! We love mango tango and orange peel.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Seanick from lush.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

SummerwoodSoaps said:


> I have issues with earth bath. They are not being honest on their labeling.


 Welcome to the world of marketing.  The ads and labels for "beauty" products are notorious for misleading the consumer, and it bleeds over into pet products as well. Earthbath has focused on marketing directly to the pet owner, rather than to professional groomers, so their labels are geared accordingly.

Having said that, Earthbath makes a good product. Probably the best of all the pet shampoos you can readily get at a drug or grocery store.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My groomer uses 1/2 Tropiclean and 1/2 Dawn dish soap. Gets dogs really clean and shiny. She's tried lots of combinations but this one does the trick. Stosh stays squeaky clean, soft and tangle free for weeks.


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good shampoo for dark coats? I use the Furminator line at the moment. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Another one for earthbath! I buy it by the gallon and use it exclusively for my grooming clients. But I would appreciate and explanation as to how they are misleading?
I also really like tropiclean 2in1 and the bio groom line. And I used to love the fresh n clean baking soda one, haven't used it in years though.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Any good quality shampoo should be fine for dark coats. They make "color enhancing" shampoos that contain black pigment, but I've never been all that impressed with them. Assuming the dog is in good condition and the coat is healthy, I think a good clarifying shampoo is all you need to bring out a nice sheen. 

If the coat and skin is dry, try adding a tablespoon of coconut oil to the shampoo when you dilute it.


----------

